# Please clear your PM inbox!



## Julia (24 March 2007)

Duckman

Could you please clear your PM inbox.

Thanks


----------



## Duckman#72 (26 March 2007)

*Re: Message for Duckman*

Thanks Julia


----------



## Joe Blow (26 March 2007)

Now that Duckman has cleared his inbox I have renamed this thread and turned it into a generic "Please clear your inbox" thread so we can try and keep them all together as this problem does tend to happen every so often. I will 'stick' this one so it is always at the top of the General Chat forum for convenience.

The new forum software now sends out a reminder email when yours is 90% full... so that would be the time to start clearing it out! Also, don't forget to clear out your 'Sent' folder as well.


----------



## Happy (27 March 2007)

Maybe there could be some sound or visual nagging software added to give members reminder that box needs attention.

Not sure how simple it is to implement.


----------



## nomore4s (27 March 2007)

Happy said:


> Maybe there could be some sound or visual nagging software added to give members reminder that box needs attention.
> 
> Not sure how simple it is to implement.




lol, I could lend my wife, she has both the visual and audible nagging perfected.


P.S only joking, lol


----------



## Happy (27 March 2007)

Ask her to write it in computer language.


PS -  No kidding, and Joe will be happy to use it too.


----------



## crash82au (28 March 2007)

If you request a read receipt when you send a private message I think you have to delete them separately(confirmed/unconfirmed) which is seperate from the inbox/sent folders, not sure how much space it will use in your db


----------



## resourceboom (27 April 2007)

Yeah, I often don't notice that I have PM's to read, as its not that obvious!!


----------



## chops_a_must (8 May 2007)

Clear your Inbox Nizar. Lol!

You social butterfly you. :


----------



## nizar (8 May 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Clear your Inbox Nizar. Lol!
> 
> You social butterfly you. :




LOL done.
No 100 word limit here yes!


----------



## sinner (23 September 2010)

*Dear mazza*

Your PM inbox is full again. Having trouble replying 

Mods can please delete this after mazzatelli gets it, I have no other way to communicate?


----------



## Joe Blow (24 September 2010)

*Re: Dear mazza*

Mazza, can you please reply to this thread when you see it so I can remove it.

Thanks!


----------



## mazzatelli (27 September 2010)

*Re: Dear mazza*



Joe Blow said:


> Mazza, can you please reply to this thread when you see it so I can remove it.
> 
> Thanks!




Sorry fellas!!! Didn't see this until now.
Its time you can remove it.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 September 2010)

*Re: Dear mazza*



mazzatelli said:


> Sorry fellas!!! Didn't see this until now.
> Its time you can remove it.




No need to delete it after all. I found this handy thread to merge it with!


----------



## springhill (2 August 2011)

AussiePaul72, can you clear your inbox mate, it's burrrrrrrrsting at the seams!


----------



## burglar (27 October 2012)

springhill said:


> AussiePaul72, can you clear your inbox mate, it's burrrrrrrrsting at the seams!



Springhill,

It's been boring while you were away.
I even started a thread on Flowers!

Did you achieve anything with the Pollies?

Clement trading weather,
burglar


----------



## springhill (27 October 2012)

burglar said:


> Springhill,
> 
> It's been boring while you were away.
> I even started a thread on Flowers!
> ...




Outcome at this point is all than we could have hoped for and has literally saved the collapse of another agricultural sector.

It is good to be back. Picking season will start in around 2 weeks so won't be as active as I would like but will post any chance I get as I will be actively looking for a new purchase.


----------



## burglar (4 November 2012)

springhill said:


> .




If you see this, please clear your PM inbox


----------



## springhill (4 November 2012)

burglar said:


> If you see this, please clear your PM inbox




Have made some room mate. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Julia (5 January 2013)

Apologies for allowing my inbox to become full.
Now cleared.


----------



## explod (17 January 2013)

*Re: ASF Site Performance*

Grace,

would you mind reducing your inbox so that I can send a message through.

cheers explod


----------



## Some Dude (18 January 2013)

Macquack, your inbox is full.


----------



## Macquack (18 January 2013)

Some Dude said:


> Macquack, your inbox is full.




Fixed it, Thanks.


----------



## grace (20 January 2013)

*Re: ASF Site Performance*



explod said:


> Grace,
> 
> would you mind reducing your inbox so that I can send a message through.
> 
> cheers explod




all good now I think


----------



## Ves (23 February 2013)

McLovin!


----------



## Julia (26 February 2013)

sptrawler


----------



## sptrawler (26 February 2013)

Julia said:


> sptrawler




Poor housekeeping on my part.


----------



## Ves (22 April 2013)

Ves said:


> McLovin!



And again!


----------



## Julia (24 May 2013)

sptrawler, please.


----------



## sptrawler (24 May 2013)

Done.


----------



## Julia (17 October 2013)

Whiskers:  if you send someone a PM it would seem reasonable to first ensure they have the ability to reply.
Please clear your inbox.


----------



## Whiskers (18 October 2013)

Julia said:


> Whiskers:  if you send someone a PM it would seem reasonable to first ensure they have the ability to reply.
> Please clear your inbox.




Hello Julia, still in a bit of a tiff I see... actually it was you who originally sent me the PM, to which I replied.

You sent (send), I replied (reply)...

You always had the 'ability' to reply, it's just that my capacity to receive was overloaded atm. There is quite a substantive difference.

I've now cleared my mail so if you wish to resume the english, grammar and punctuation class and or get whatever it is off your chest, in PM,  I'm open for business.


----------



## Julia (18 October 2013)

Hello Whiskers, thanks, but I've reconsidered the attempt at sensible communication.
Have a nice day.


----------



## stevier95 (18 October 2013)

Whiskers said:


> Hello Julia, still in a bit of a tiff I see... actually it was you who originally sent me the PM, to which I replied.
> 
> You sent (send), I replied (reply)...
> 
> ...




Oh the tension.. could cut it with a knife.


----------



## burglar (18 October 2013)

stevier95 said:


> Oh the tension.. could cut it with a knife.




Are you dying to hear more?


----------



## stevier95 (18 October 2013)

burglar said:


> Are you dying to hear more?




Yes and no - yes because it sounds exciting. No because I'm scared how long it may go on for.


----------



## Julia (24 October 2013)

Thanks for message about inbox.  Now cleared.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 November 2013)

Someone called exenar(?) I think sent me something.  Cleared for take off.


----------



## basilio (5 December 2013)

Whiskers could you please clear your inbox.

Thanks


----------



## Whiskers (12 December 2013)

basilio said:


> Whiskers could you please clear your inbox.
> 
> Thanks




Done.

Sorry for the delay, but the need for a bit of physiotherapy treatment has kept me pretty well away from my desk and computer for a few days.


----------



## burglar (7 August 2014)

DeepState has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## burglar (12 August 2014)

craft has exceeded their stored private messages


----------



## Faramir (13 August 2014)

After I brought NVT, I wanted to send ROE a thank you message for his comment about my choice of NVT. I spend of time trying to explain how much I really appreciated his feedback. I found out his inbox was full.
Then time got away and I wanted to send Burglar a message as well; then it opened up a massive box of thank you that I wanted to send.

So instead I wrote a post about Demi-Gods
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28819

It was the easiest way of sending a message to everyone rather than waiting for someone`s inbox to clear.

Are there people out there who deliberately keep their inboxes full so that no one else can pester them?


----------



## burglar (13 August 2014)

Faramir said:


> ... Are there people out there who deliberately keep their inboxes full so that no one else can pester them?




Hahahaha!

Sorry, I'll just collect my thoughts.

On second thoughts, i have been offensive or thoughtless, pretty much all day.






I did want to PM several people recently.  So people, clear those inboxes!
And visit Smooth Banter Talkback Radio!


----------



## Calliope (10 December 2014)

basilio, please clear your inbox.


----------



## Julia (18 January 2015)

Smurf, could you please clear your inbox.
Thanks.
Julia


----------

